# Thinking about purchasing a Friesian



## Dehda01

No, friesians don't typically have soft gaits. They have a huge trot and often a bit of an ugly canter until it is really worked through. 

They typically have a fairly difficult trot to sit and post to until you really get use to it, and the canter can be "interesting" if you are not riding them through the back. Depending on your riding desires they can be a real challenge because they are bred to be a driving horse not a riding horse. Saddle fitting can be a nightmare. 

Keeping friesians down south can be very difficult. They often get anhydrosis, have difficulty tolerating heat and humidity and do not condition up very well because they have very small heart and lungs compared to their body and muscle mass. 

They can have serious health issues. So you need to be careful about which horse you choose and they tend to not live as long unfortunately.

I love them, but they are not easy horses.


----------



## ApuetsoT

If your looking for easy gaits, fresians are not what you want. Try morgans if you want that look, but with a smoother gait.


----------



## Acadianartist

My daughter rode a Friesian for a while and I would not buy one, personally. Sure, they have great looks, but they do have a very big, hard to sit trot and canter. They're also very hard to keep clean. We would spend hours taking twigs and burrs out of her leg feathers, mane and forelock and when she got them in her tail, it was a nightmare. Frankly, I don't see the appeal, other than how they look. Where my daughter rode, they had several, and were breeding Friesians, and it's not a breed I found particularly appealing.


----------



## Avna

They have many unusual health problems, due to being extremely inbred. They are not really riding horses, they are carriage horses; their difficult riding gaits are because of this.


----------



## Avna

If you want a horse with smooth gaits, look into a gaited breed like a TWH, Saddlebred, Rocky Mountain Horse, Paso, etc. They are purpose-bred for their smooth riding qualities, the opposite of Friesians.


----------



## gingerscout

I have heard they have a terrible trot and don't lope/ jog well.. quite rough to ride, and not recommended for people who want to ride western ( don't know if you do or not).. also from what I have heard personally they can be accident prone, more than some of their other horses, random cuts/ etc but don't know if that's accurate or not..lol


----------



## Tihannah

I own a Friesian. Not sure who told you they had smooth gaits. Lol. When I get on another horse, its always shocking to me how much easier the trot is to ride. I also live in Mississippi. Our summer heat and humidity are tough on my girl. Those you see who own one in Florida either have climate controlled barns or arenas or will be selling them soon. Florida is brutal on these horses and they don't fair well in that climate. During the summer, I can only ride very early mornings (before 8am) or late in the evening (after 6pm) and they have to be kept short. During summer months, we stall during the day with fans, and pasture the horses overnight. Even so, I will find her panting and sweating in her stall (IF she sweats!) Last summer she had to be on supplements for anhidrosis and allergies. 

The canter is fun to ride, but not easy for most friesians. Her stamina is about 1/4 of what you'd see with a normal horse (granted she is older), but I hear its the same for most of the breed. I've been riding her typically 5 days a week for the past year, yet still, after about 25-30 min, I'm not gonna get much good work out of her.

Don't get me wrong. I love my horse to death and she is a favorite of nearly everyone at my barn. She is lovely to look at and has an amazing, easy going temperament. She LOVES her person (me) and would rather spend her days with people, than with the herd. She's VERY smart and I've never felt less than 100% safe with her. BUT...performance wise, it's a tough sell. I can't say I won't ever buy another, but since owning one, I can't say that I haven't been envious of other breeds and their ability.


----------



## tinyliny

I was surprised when I read that you'd heard they had smooth gaits. not my experience, on the few rides I've had on one. 

personally, they are pretty enough to watch, but the height that they keep their heads makes one feel like you are riding a giraffe, or some kind of 'water horse' , with a huge neck up high in front of you. I realize that with good riding, this can change, but that's just it' it takes good, strong riding to make that change. that means strong core, and strong back.


----------



## Tracer

Friesians, though beautiful and with lovely temperaments (or at least the stallions I know), aren't really a riding horse for everyone.

I've ridden a stallion twice. He was like no other horse I've ever ridden. The trot was SO hard to get used to, and I didn't have the guts to try the canter. Marks to him though that he takes great care of his riders - he was very careful with me, particularly the time I rode him bareback.

I would think that you would get used to the movement after a while, but I definitely wouldn't call it soft. Impressive to look at, yes. Comfortable, not so much xD


----------



## gottatrot

If you like the baroque look and the hair but want a horse with smoother gaits, you might consider an Andalusian.
Some of the black Andalusions you see in movies are hard to differentiate at first glance from the Friesians. But they were bred to be smooth gaited.


----------



## LoriF

I really think that if you are serious about having the friesian horse I would talk to people that have a lot of experience with the breed. There are FB groups that you can join specifically related to this breed. They would be more able to tell you the ins and outs of the breed and different lines within the breed. They really are a majestic horse and beautiful. They also have their downfalls as well. 

I own a half friesian and she has the smoothest trot and canter ever and I absolutely love riding this horse. Granted, she is half friesian (saddlebred is her other half) so there is that to consider as well. I also rode her sire (full friesian) and loved riding him as well. He had a huge canter and took getting used to but I wouldn't exactly call it bad, just very powerful. If I'm going to be totally honest with you, I would have to say that I like the cross that my mare is better than both of her parent breeds but I love them too. 

As far as looking into the andalusian as another poster suggested. They are somewhat right. They do have awesome gaits and are a blast to ride but I don't agree that they look like friesians at all.

I've never got it about the comments that people always make about being in love with the big hair thing. Yes, it does add to their beauty (maybe), but when I braid my mares mane and take her hair away, I still think she is a gorgeous horse with or without the hair. Whenever I hear that comment, I just think "whatever" and keep on riding my beautiful girl.

I would also like to add. My black, half friesian horse lives in Florida outside 24/7 without any issues. The one horse that I did have issue with anhidrosis was a red, twenty something, saddlebred mare that had cushings. Living with horses in Florida can be a challenge period. Horses of all breeds living in this hot humid climate are susceptible to anhidrosis.


----------



## Zexious

If you're really serious about a Friesian, I would suggest getting in contact with a breeder. I don't know if there are any breeders in Alabama, but there are a number in other states if you're willing to travel. I would see if you could spend some time around the breed--maybe even schedule a ride if you can prove your knowledge and the breeder would allow it. After establishing a relationship with said breeder, of course.

I don't think it's unreasonable to purchase a breed you've fallen in love with--you just have to be realistic and know that you may have to make some sacrifices in your goals.


----------



## Light

I only know one personally and I will say the stamina is low and the upkeep is high. He is not an easy horse and is expensive and seems to have a bit of problems. His trot and canter are big and not the easiest to sit. His skin has issues and he is always itchy. If you love the breed and the look can you not get another black horse and put in mane and tail extensions. 
I think it is the best to find a horse that is what you want mind and body wise and use looks as the last deciding factor. Because no matter what the horse looks like, if the horse is what you want brain and movement and heart wise he or she will become beautiful to you anyway. 
There is a horse that competes at local schooling shows. This horse looks like he was put together from left over parts of different animals. Honestly, I am not being mean but the horse is very "different" looking. I like him and think he is cute but honestly most people don't think so. That is until he goes into the ring. That horse has so much heart and does his very best for his rider and really becomes a different creature when the bell rings. As a team, they are great together. They are very happy together and I can see why. I think what would have happened if that rider had decided to buy based on looks or a specific breed. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Acadianartist

lightning said:


> I only know one personally and I will say the stamina is low and the upkeep is high. He is not an easy horse and is expensive and seems to have a bit of problems. His trot and canter are big and not the easiest to sit. His skin has issues and he is always itchy. If you love the breed and the look can you not get another black horse and put in mane and tail extensions.
> I think it is the best to find a horse that is what you want mind and body wise and use looks as the last deciding factor. Because no matter what the horse looks like, if the horse is what you want brain and movement and heart wise he or she will become beautiful to you anyway.
> There is a horse that competes at local schooling shows. This horse looks like he was put together from left over parts of different animals. Honestly, I am not being mean but the horse is very "different" looking. I like him and think he is cute but honestly most people don't think so. That is until he goes into the ring. That horse has so much heart and does his very best for his rider and really becomes a different creature when the bell rings. As a team, they are great together. They are very happy together and I can see why. I think what would have happened if that rider had decided to buy based on looks or a specific breed.
> Just my 2 cents.


Fully agree with this! The OP sounds experienced with horses though, so presumably has experience with different breeds... but when I bought my last two, I didn't have a specific breed or look in mind. Temperament was # 1. I wouldn't want a complicated horse that is difficult to handle or ride in my barn.


----------



## ValerieAndHorses

yes, purebred Frisians are very very soft, all three gaits super nice. They are wide backed, depending what back problems you have they might not be suitable. They are comfortable, bareback riding them is the greatest pleasure of all, also they haev a calm but energetic temperament, are not super spooky but at that time also have the benefits of spanish bred horses- they are cooperative and like to spend time with people, make good forever horse friends and are overall cool horses. Be careful tho, there are a lot of fraud ads of "frisians" out there, plus you really have to get a nice bred one, not some 14 hand 2yo frisian pony cross, bc if you get a cross there will be nothing like in te frisian except for the black color and feathered legs.


----------



## jgnmoose

I'd suggest looking into something like an Azteca. Google them. 

If you want a bigger horse that can be really pretty and is nice to ride, I think they are a serious option. They can be an attractive option too if $$$$ is a concern. 

They won't melt in the heat either.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Dehda01 said:


> No, friesians don't typically have soft gaits. They have a huge trot and often a bit of an ugly canter until it is really worked through.
> 
> They typically have a fairly difficult trot to sit and post to until you really get use to it, and the canter can be "interesting" if you are not riding them through the back. Depending on your riding desires they can be a real challenge because they are bred to be a driving horse not a riding horse. Saddle fitting can be a nightmare.
> 
> Keeping friesians down south can be very difficult. They often get anhydrosis, have difficulty tolerating heat and humidity and do not condition up very well because they have very small heart and lungs compared to their body and muscle mass.
> 
> They can have serious health issues. So you need to be careful about which horse you choose and they tend to not live as long unfortunately.
> 
> I love them, but they are not easy horses.


First part of your post is relatively true. Many are like riding a jackhammer when they trot, but some are no worse than other non gait breeds. I've experienced both.

One of the commonly passed around myths about Friesians are that they're a light draft or a carriage breed. The Frieisan is a very hold breed (some indications that it could predate Rome, but like the Arabian, no one knows when....Romans are the first to document seeing them). One of the classical Baroque breeds of horse (along with the Andalusian, Lippizaner, etc.). It was created and bred originally as a riding horse (nobility and royalty would ride them into battle) and was used in the classical riding schools (back when there were several and not just the one which remains...the Spanish Riding School which only uses Lipperzaners). In fact, the Lipperzaner has been used as a carriage horse, but I guess because of the riding school no one makes the connection of it being good for driving. The Friesian is popular as a carriage horse for the same reason they are popular as a riding horse (and why Kings would ride them). They have a naturally flashy movement. Add their massive manes, tails, feathering to that movement and they catch people eyes and children's imaginations .
Not to mention they tend to have a very sweet disposition. All of which also makes them popular as an improvement breed that people add to bloodlines (like the Arabian is use for, but for different features).


----------



## its lbs not miles

gottatrot said:


> If you like the baroque look and the hair but want a horse with smoother gaits, you might consider an Andalusian.
> Some of the black Andalusions you see in movies are hard to differentiate at first glance from the Friesians. But they were bred to be smooth gaited.


)). That's because most of the Andalusian horses you see in the movies (like the supposed Andalusian in the Mask of Zorro...which is not) are not Andalusian, but Friesians that they simply refer to as an Andalusian in the movie. It's rare to see an actual black Andalusian used in any motion picture. Friesians have been the "go to" black horse in most movies for decades. Both in US and foreign films.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I don't think I would personally buy a purebred Friesian, I am however buying a 1/2 friesian from a stud proven to breed sport horses. 

Realistically don't worry about looks, look at a horse who can do what you want properly, has the temperament and then look at looks. Looks are way down the line.


----------



## gottatrot

its lbs not miles said:


> )). That's because most of the Andalusian horses you see in the movies (like the supposed Andalusian in the Mask of Zorro...which is not) are not Andalusian, but Friesians that they simply refer to as an Andalusian in the movie.


I was actually thinking of the lovely horses in the show "Merlin," which I watched recently. They were mainly Lusitano and PRE horses. 

Perhaps I should have been more clear: I don't mistake Andalusians for Friesians myself, but rather I think if someone likes the Baroque look (arched, thick neck, straight profile nose, rounded hindquarter, etc,) and also needs a smoother gaited horse, you can find Spanish horses that are smooth gaited and are that style of horse. Many people who love the look of a Friesian also find other Baroque breeds attractive. I personally have admired some of the long, thick manes and tails some of the Baroque horses have, similar to Friesians.

The Andalusians in the photos were to illustrate how some of them can be black, have the feathers and thick mane and tail, and the OP might not be aware they have many features she might find attractive, but with smoother gaits.


----------



## Dehda01

gottatrot said:


> The Andalusians in the photos were to illustrate how some of them can be black, have the feathers and thick mane and tail, and the OP might not be aware they have many features she might find attractive, but with smoother gaits.


Andalusians cannot have feathers! It isn't in their DNA. They are a clean legged breed. Besides the minor tufts that any clean legged horse can have. I shave my arabs legs frequently Which is why warlanders(Andy/friesians lose much of their feathering) 

The picture you posted of black stallion with feathers is not an Andy- unless you can tell me WHO he is and we can talk papers.


----------



## its lbs not miles

gottatrot said:


> I was actually thinking of the lovely horses in the show "Merlin," which I watched recently. They were mainly Lusitano and PRE horses.
> 
> Perhaps I should have been more clear: I don't mistake Andalusians for Friesians myself, but rather I think if someone likes the Baroque look (arched, thick neck, straight profile nose, rounded hindquarter, etc,) and also needs a smoother gaited horse, you can find Spanish horses that are smooth gaited and are that style of horse. Many people who love the look of a Friesian also find other Baroque breeds attractive. I personally have admired some of the long, thick manes and tails some of the Baroque horses have, similar to Friesians.
> 
> The Andalusians in the photos were to illustrate how some of them can be black, have the feathers and thick mane and tail, and the OP might not be aware they have many features she might find attractive, but with smoother gaits.


While they do share the long main and tail, most Andalusian have no feathering (at least none to speak of). For the ones that do....well, Sweet Pea (from the Popeye cartoon) had hair too ))))) (a single strand). The use of Friesians to portray an Andalusian might be a reason some people think they commonly have any appreciable feathering. Of course, feathering isn't always great. It's more maintenance ). Especially if you ride out beyond the pasture, arena, or "manicured" areas. Collects sandspurs, etc.... Needs to be watched to make sure the horse doesn't develop scratches (it's easy maintenance, but still needs to be done).. But then the long, to the ground, tails are not much better. I've come out of the woods dragging small trees behind us (ok, large limbs). And the long hair is "check me twice a day" routine so you can untangle any knots before they get terribly large. I've seen knotted mains that took 20 minutes to undo. I've seen a massive (drag the ground long) tail so bad it took 45 minutes to straighten out (I thought cutting it would have been smarter) )))). People who've never had these sort of horses don't often take into account the extra work it involves (unless you're smart and just cut it short, but then it doesn't quite have the "look" they wanted) ). Shoot, I had female friends threaten me with bodily harm if I cut my mares hair. They allowed that I could keep the tails an inch or two off the ground and the forelock from passing the nose, but beyond that you'd have thought I was suggesting removing a leg. I was threatened for even wanting to trim off the feathering. The fact that these are "MY" horses didn't matter to them. So to keep peace within my friendships I put up with the extra effort that comes with all this hair. (I did draw the line on braiding the manes though) ))) 

Not all Friesians have the same degree of feathering, but they do all have some and it is clearly visible. Not the case with Andalusians.

While the Andalusian is a nice horse, based on my experience if I wanted a Baroque horse and didn't want a Friesian I'd personally go with the Lippizaner. But all that's a matter of choice. Basically, get what you want and what your pocket book will bear. The Baroque breeds don't tend to come cheep and the better the horse the more they cost.


----------



## its lbs not miles

...or cheap...)))


----------



## trailhorserider

All this talk of Friesians vs. Andalusians reminds me of one of my favorite movies, Ladyhawke, and this particular scene:






I'm assuming the grey is an Andalusian. And if I remember correctly, this movie is full of gorgeous Andalusians, besides the Friesian that the main character rides.

Actually, has anyone noticed how clean-legged Goliath, the Friesian, is during some of the church shots? I am wondering if he had a body-double? :lol:

Anyway, I have never ridden a Friesian but I totally understand wanting one. I do believe they are one of the most gorgeous horse breeds in the world! The only thing that would give me pause is the OP's wanting a smooth gait. If that's what you want, I would look at gaited horses. I DO have some experience riding them and they are more fun than a barrel of monkeys!  Hitting a smooth gait going down the trail makes me giggle!

But if money was no object, I can totally understand buying a Friesian!


----------



## Dehda01

I have loved that Ladyhawke scene and honestly the horse that starred in it started the whole friesian "craze" in the US in many ways. It certainly started me being friesian crazy as a kid!!! I had the horse as a poster everywhere and dreamed of owning him one day... until I did own a horse... and then more. And then a friesian. And now I want more

The movie that started the Friesian horse craze in the USA ? Ladyhawke


----------



## Avna

I go by that ancient but still true adage, "Beauty is as beauty does".

If Friesians didn't punch people's ooh pretty buttons, no one would want them, because other than the ooh pretty exaggerated looks and a nice temperament they are just a list of deficits. I can't think of a single venue where they don't have difficulties, except as movie horses.


----------



## Dehda01

Ah... I have my arabs for long distance riding, WBs for in between and my friesians for short distances There are many breeds for all purposes. Luckily I live in a cooler climate, but even then am limited by my summer, but they love the fall and winter!!!


----------



## gottatrot

Dehda01 said:


> Andalusians cannot have feathers! It isn't in their DNA. They are a clean legged breed. Besides the minor tufts that any clean legged horse can have.
> The picture you posted of black stallion with feathers is not an Andy- unless you can tell me WHO he is and we can talk papers.


You are right, after saying I don't mistake Andalusians for Friesians, I believe the horse I posted must be a Friesian but I am guessing the photo is altered (as well as mislabeled) because the body type does not look like a typical Friesian. Which is probably how I was under the impression some Andalusians have a bit of feathering on the legs. Can't trust Google.


----------



## Light

The horse in Lady Hawke is really a New Fell Pony. They had to use one of those because Rutger Houer is only 4 "11 and a Friesian would have made him look to small. 


OK that was a lie. Couldn't help it. Sorry. 


My Andalusian/TBH has feathers. I call them Unicorn hair. I know she didn't get it from the TBH side.


----------



## Rain Shadow

gottatrot said:


> I was actually thinking of the lovely horses in the show "Merlin," which I watched recently. They were mainly Lusitano and PRE horses.
> 
> .


Actually Arthur's horse is a bay Welsh section D stallion named Diablo for most of the series. I believe in season 4 he was switched out for Rabanate a bay Lusitano. Merlin rode a black Welsh for most of the early season and then rode Diablo.


----------



## LoriF

When I see a friesian, hair is not the first thing that I see. They have a very distinct body type all their own. They do not look like any other breed at all. A lot of people mistake my mare for a morgan but she is not full bred friesian. Personally, I don't think she looks like a morgan, I think she looks like the friesian cross that she is. She definitely does not look full bred friesian. I just don't see how a friesian and an andalusian can be confused. In the pictures that were shown above, the bottom photo is a friesian, the second photo looks like a friesian head to me. The top photo I can't tell, I just see hair.


----------



## Dehda01

I would guess the horse in that picture is either a warlander stallion (my personal first guess) or a very young modern type friesian stallion who has yet to mature. But all it takes is an incorrect tag for google to get something wrong

Modern type stallions are much lighter in body type. SIGNIFICANTLY SO.


----------



## Dehda01

lightning said:


> My Andalusian/TBH has feathers. I call them Unicorn hair. I know she didn't get it from the TBH side.


My NSH gelding grows significant amount of hair on the back of his fetlock. But hair on the fetlock and feathering are very different! Only certain breeds actually grow "feathers". Which is significant hair that should start higher and grow longer. 

Draft breeds(clydes,shires), friesians, Gypsies, fells and dales. Belgians, brabant and Percheron are considered lightly feathered I believe. And it appears to be a gene that needs to be passed on from both parents to get full feathers.


----------



## LoriF

Dehda01 said:


> My NSH gelding grows significant amount of hair on the back of his fetlock. But hair on the fetlock and feathering are very different! Only certain breeds actually grow "feathers". Which is significant hair that should start higher and grow longer.
> 
> Draft breeds(clydes,shires), friesians, Gypsies, fells and dales. Belgians, brabant and Percheron are considered lightly feathered I believe. And it appears to be a gene that needs to be passed on from both parents to get full feathers.


You may be right. My mares sire has some pretty decent feathering and my cross mare got none of that from him. She does have hairy fetlocks though that I clip every once in a while.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Dehda01 said:


> I would guess the horse in that picture is either a warlander stallion (my personal first guess) or a very young modern type friesian stallion who has yet to mature. But all it takes is an incorrect tag for google to get something wrong
> 
> Modern type stallions are much lighter in body type. SIGNIFICANTLY SO.


Actually, that horse looks like the classical Friesian and looks to be grown at least about 5 years which would put him at worse within a few months of full maturity (66 months for a stallion), but they look the same at 9. A fine example of the classical Friesian ridden by nobility and royalty for hundreds of years. Certainly not the more modern, "sporty" build which are more slender. In Europe (and the US for that matter) I saw far more Friesians being ridden then driven. They are not unpopular as a riding horse. Quite the opposite. Of course they don't have much need for being ridden into battle anymore, which was historically their most popular use, but they are still nice to ride.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Dehda01 said:


> My NSH gelding grows significant amount of hair on the back of his fetlock. But hair on the fetlock and feathering are very different! Only certain breeds actually grow "feathers". Which is significant hair that should start higher and grow longer.
> 
> Draft breeds(clydes,shires), friesians, Gypsies, fells and dales. Belgians, brabant and Percheron are considered lightly feathered I believe. And it appears to be a gene that needs to be passed on from both parents to get full feathers.


 
I'm not sure if I can agree about both parents needing the gene. If the gene is needed from both parents then would these be consider "not feathering"? The product of Friesian / Saddlebred crossing.


----------



## Dehda01

I don't feel that that is true feathers. That is partial feathering. And really has only extended the long hairs in the back of the leg. Look at the inside of the leg. The outside of the fetlock is clean. Only the very edge of the cannon has been affected. True feathers should start throughout the mid-cannonbone from the sides down.


----------



## Dehda01

its lbs not miles said:


> Actually, that horse looks like the classical Friesian and looks to be grown at least about 5 years which would put him at worse within a few months of full maturity (66 months for a stallion), but they look the same at 9. A fine example of the classical Friesian ridden by nobility and royalty for hundreds of years. Certainly not the more modern, "sporty" build which are more slender. In Europe (and the US for that matter) I saw far more Friesians being ridden then driven. They are not unpopular as a riding horse. Quite the opposite. Of course they don't have much need for being ridden into battle anymore, which was historically their most popular use, but they are still nice to ride.


Classical stallions have much more bone and substance to them. They are HUGE!!! I love a good classical boy, they have become so rare with FHANA and KFPS push towards the very modern stallions currently. They want a modern, lighter riding horse who is BRIGHT AND MUCH HOTTER than they once were. They are no longer promoting baroques and classic types. 

That picture is a narrower and lighter boned stallion. I stand by my statement. 

Riding is more popular for friesians now because driving horses are becoming much more rare because the art of driving is being lost. Also, most active competive drivers are not using friesians because they are not able to be competive because of their lack of stamina. Friesians have difficulty competing(if not simply can't) in the marathon type driving that is more popular in Europe and somewhat here. But either way driving is a dying art.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Dehda01 said:


> Classical stallions have much more bone and substance to them. They are HUGE!!! I love a good classical boy, they have become so rare with FHANA and KFPS push towards the very modern stallions currently. They want a modern, lighter riding horse who is BRIGHT AND MUCH HOTTER than they once were. They are no longer promoting baroques and classic types.
> 
> That picture is a narrower and lighter boned stallion. I stand by my statement.
> 
> Riding is more popular for friesians now because driving horses are becoming much more rare because the art of driving is being lost. Also, most active competive drivers are not using friesians because they are not able to be competive because of their lack of stamina. Friesians have difficulty competing(if not simply can't) in the marathon type driving that is more popular in Europe and somewhat here. But either way driving is a dying art.


 
We'll agree to disagree. 

My older mare's sire is a classical Friesian. Massive bones, heavy set, loads of feathering. All of which he passed on. My younger mare's is the sporty version. Sleek, more in keeping what people think of as riding horses today which didn't require the physical power needed for war horses over 100 year ago. Here's a comparison. Left is a classical Friesian. Right is the more modern. They are 1st cousins which is not uncommon in Holland since all their breeding stallions trace back to about 3 stallions that were left after the war. Of course these are no longer acceptable breeding stallions for the Dutch since they've been used to breed non approved Friesian mares. The Germans and other nations don't use the same Dutch rules and restrictions for their breeding Friesians. Both types are still popular, because there are people like me who like the old classical look.

Also, when I lived in Europe it was not uncommon to see horses being driven outside the cities and heavily populated areas. The classic image of the horse drawn "honeywagon" was not something out of history for me since it was still being used. Horses, pulling carts, carriages, farm wagons, etc... were pretty common out in the country. These were working horses, not "pets" and Friesians were used in cases where the people had them. They were also ridden (looked good at both jobs). Just as were many of the smaller variety Percheron (not the massive 2,000 lb specimens of the breed). The smaller ones were not uncommon then and the first horse I started learning to ride on was a small Percheron. A sweet, easy, and great horse for someone who'd never been on horse to start learning on. The situation with horse usage in parts of Europe is very different from North America. At least it was in the 60's and 70's. Horses were still widely used, because there are plenty of them and over there "pasture pets" where not something you saw. Horses did a job of some type or they ended up "on the menu" (which if anyone has lived in Europe and eaten sausages they've almost certainly consumed some level of horse meat since they don't waste it). You can also buy it as horse meat, but cost more the beef so it's a treat. But all that is off topic. Don't want to get folks up in arms over a little culinary selection.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Dehda01 said:


> I don't feel that that is true feathers. That is partial feathering. And really has only extended the long hairs in the back of the leg. Look at the inside of the leg. The outside of the fetlock is clean. Only the very edge of the cannon has been affected. True feathers should start throughout the mid-cannonbone from the sides down.


Well, you can feel it's not true feathers, but her feathering is longer and heavier than some actual Friesians so I'll disagree that it's not feathering. Her feathering is heavier than my other mare's father has and he's pure Friesian. Not that I care, since it's just more work. If it was clean it would be fine with me.


----------



## LoriF

its lbs not miles said:


> Actually, that horse looks like the classical Friesian and looks to be grown at least about 5 years which would put him at worse within a few months of full maturity (66 months for a stallion), but they look the same at 9. A fine example of the classical Friesian ridden by nobility and royalty for hundreds of years. Certainly not the more modern, "sporty" build which are more slender. In Europe (and the US for that matter) I saw far more Friesians being ridden then driven. They are not unpopular as a riding horse. Quite the opposite. Of course they don't have much need for being ridden into battle anymore, which was historically their most popular use, but they are still nice to ride.


The horse in the top photo actually looks like a particular friesian stud but not sure so I am not going to mention any names. I do remember seeing a extremely similar photo on his web page but cannot find it to check for sure. I'm pretty sure it is him though.


----------



## Dehda01

If he is a friesian stallion he is a modern stallion. Like Doaitsen 420. Lighter boned and smaller chested. With a very different canter than a classic stallion. That is all I am saying. 

Feathering is a polygenic trait and are recessive so it NEEDS to. E on both asides to be true feathers. Friesian feathering is certainly different that gypsy or Clyde feathers but the feathers you posted are not quality friesian feathers. I have seen hundreds if not a thousand friesians and have had to sort through them all during keurings. Because of the nature of the friesian there often are poor feathering mares(and geldings) that we have to accept and hope the next generation will be improved. 

I would expect the feathers you posted to be on a crossbred. They are not true feathers. Clean fetlock. 

All About Feather


----------



## kewpalace

lightning said:


> The horse in Lady Hawke is really a New Fell Pony. They had to use one of those because Rutger Houer is only 4 "11 and a Friesian would have made him look to small.
> 
> 
> OK that was a lie. Couldn't help it. Sorry.


:rofl::rofl: You had me going for a minute, LOL ... had to look Rutger up on IMDB cuz I was SURE he wasn't my sister's size, LOL!!


----------



## its lbs not miles

Dehda01 said:


> If he is a friesian stallion he is a modern stallion. Like Doaitsen 420. Lighter boned and smaller chested. With a very different canter than a classic stallion. That is all I am saying.
> 
> Feathering is a polygenic trait and are recessive so it NEEDS to. E on both asides to be true feathers. Friesian feathering is certainly different that gypsy or Clyde feathers but the feathers you posted are not quality friesian feathers. I have seen hundreds if not a thousand friesians and have had to sort through them all during keurings. Because of the nature of the friesian there often are poor feathering mares(and geldings) that we have to accept and hope the next generation will be improved.
> 
> I would expect the feathers you posted to be on a crossbred. They are not true feathers. Clean fetlock.
> 
> All About Feather


She is a cross breed. That was the point. She has feathering, more than many pure "feathered" breed horses I've seen and it's all from one parent. He might just have bigger genes :smile:


----------



## its lbs not miles

LoriF said:


> The horse in the top photo actually looks like a particular friesian stud but not sure so I am not going to mention any names. I do remember seeing a extremely similar photo on his web page but cannot find it to check for sure. I'm pretty sure it is him though.


I'm sure could well have seen him (both of them actually). They've been used for breeding for probably close to 20 years by now (the classical one anyway). At least 15 years. I'd have to ask.

He's the sweetest stallion. I never really wanted a Friesian that much, but if I could have gotten them to part with him (for a price I was willing to pay) I'd have brought him home :smile:. They're wonderful people, and were great friends of my father but I don't think our friendship would have extended that far :smile:


----------



## danny67

Run away! I have a 3/4 Friesian mare. Would NEVER get another one. Coulda bought 4 bomb proof QH for the price of 'herself'.

Mean,stubborn, bossy, rude, lazy, bucky. Will kick you as soon as look at you. Trot like a bouncy castle, and that's IF you can even get her to trot. Frankly the Alpo factory is too good for her.


----------



## LoriF

gottatrot said:


> You are right, after saying I don't mistake Andalusians for Friesians, I believe the horse I posted must be a Friesian but I am guessing the photo is altered (as well as mislabeled) because the body type does not look like a typical Friesian. Which is probably how I was under the impression some Andalusians have a bit of feathering on the legs. Can't trust Google.


Lol, Never trust Google images


----------



## LoriF

danny67 said:


> Run away! I have a 3/4 Friesian mare. Would NEVER get another one. Coulda bought 4 bomb proof QH for the price of 'herself'.
> 
> Mean,stubborn, bossy, rude, lazy, bucky. Will kick you as soon as look at you. Trot like a bouncy castle, and that's IF you can even get her to trot. Frankly the Alpo factory is too good for her.


It's funny because my friesian cross mare is the exact opposite. Maybe you should say run away from the person who trained/bred/sold you the horse that you bought.


----------



## Smilie

Friesians were originally bred as pulling horses, and do not have smooth gaits, although, since people have tried to make them into riding horses, have been breeding them to have less knee action.
They, like the gypsy Varnnier, in my opinion, are fads in North America, and still mainly breeder's market, having yet to really prove themselves in any riding discipline
The Friesens I have seen, are not horses I have ever had any desire to ride, and 'big hair, alone, does not impress me
I would also not chose a horse with lots of feathering, living in a hot climate, as it sets them up for coronary band disease


----------



## LoriF

Maybe this short article will help delete some of the misconceived notions that people have locked in their heads about friesians. They are not bad horses. I've found that most of the ones that I have met are actually wonderful and beautiful too. Like many other breeds, their uses have changed over the years from one thing to another and then back depending on peoples needs and fads. They did not originate as carriage horses even though at one time the breeding started leaning towards that as people wanted more of a carriage type horse. Now they are being bred more for a riding horse again. Things change, just go with it. 
I personally didn't choose my friesian cross for big hair. She has hair, but I've seen plenty of other breeds that have just as much hair if not more that I don't really care for.

Friesian History

Edit: Smilie, this post wasn't directed solely at you, we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Smilie

thanks for the link
It is a fact that cold bloods developed in Europe, with the finer types used by knights, but they would be considered 'drafty', and that body type was needed, esp when they had to carry knights with Armour
The breeds that developed into the sport horses known today, were created when some of that hot blood, was brought back from the crusades, and crossed on these Native European breeds
Thus, many of these crosses, were known as all purpose horses for a long time, , then refined more towards an athlete under saddle
Freisens are being used in dressage, at the lower levels, but have a ways to go
I sure did not mean to imply that all those that chose Friesens, are hung up in having lots of mane, tail and feathers, but I certainly have met enough that are
They will state that they want a friesen or a Gypsy V., and when asked why, it often has nothing to do with how the horse is riding, but rather on that picture of high knee action, mane blowing in the wind, eyes peeking out a forelock, as that horse is pictured galloping across a pasture


----------



## Smilie

Sorry never meant to say all Freisen horses are bad choices, but they are not noted, far as I know, for having a smooth action
Far as the hair comment, I know not everyone who buys a friesen is caught up in the amount of mane, tail and feathers, but many esp new to horses are.
It has been more then once or so, where someone buying their first horse, states they would realy love to have Fresien or a Gypsy V

It is not what the horse has done under saddle that captivates them, but rather some picture of either breed, running across a pasture, mane whiping in the wind, tail flowing behind, high knee action, and eyes looking out through a heavy
forlock
Yes, I know that they are breeding them for better movement, with Freisens doing lower level dressage
Horses that developed in Europe were cold bloods.The finer of these were used as war horses, esp when carrying knights and armour.
The modern Spanish type horse, started to evolve when some of that hot blood was brought back from the crusades and crossed on native stock

Here is agood link that goes into cold bloods, where they originated, and breeds. The freisen is listed

Cold Blood Horses


----------



## jaydee

gottatrot said:


> You are right, after saying I don't mistake Andalusians for Friesians, I believe the horse I posted must be a Friesian but I am guessing the photo is altered (as well as mislabeled) because the body type does not look like a typical Friesian. Which is probably how I was under the impression some Andalusians have a bit of feathering on the legs. Can't trust Google.


 That photo was taken from this site or this site took that photo for this article
Horse breeds: the Andalusian horse - EN Equusline
Easy to see why people get confused


----------



## Smilie

jaydee said:


> That photo was taken from this site or this site took that photo for this article
> Horse breeds: the Andalusian horse - EN Equusline
> Easy to see why people get confused


Just proves you can't take everything you read at face value, as someone obviously accidentally stuck in that picture of a Freisen, where it does not belong!


----------



## Celeste

danny67 said:


> Run away! I have a 3/4 Friesian mare. Would NEVER get another one. Coulda bought 4 bomb proof QH for the price of 'herself'.
> 
> Mean,stubborn, bossy, rude, lazy, bucky. Will kick you as soon as look at you. Trot like a bouncy castle, and that's IF you can even get her to trot. Frankly the Alpo factory is too good for her.


If this is your sale add, you might consider rewording it a bit...............
:rofl:


----------



## Southern Grace

As others have said, Friesians do not have soft gaits. Many dressage riders I have spoken with call it a rather jarring and uncomfortable trot. They're carriage horses, bred to look pretty at a trot with no concern about rider comfort.

If you need smooth gaited, I'd probably go with a gaited horse. There are also some regular horses that carry themselves well. Definitely test ride the horse and be honest with yourself if you will be comfortable riding the horse often. Some times one day's ride isn't a problem, but 3 in a row will hurt worse, so if possible go for a few rides to be sure it's a match.


----------



## Tihannah

I still stand by initial post, but just popping back in to re-iterate something I've come to recognize about my horse. Not ALL Friesians are the same regarding movements. Some have the big exaggerated high stepping trot that possibly contribute to the bumpy movement. I don't know a whole lot about the differences between the types (Baroque, Classic, or Sport) but my horse does not have these over expressive movements. I just watched a video with another Friesian cantering and was kinda glad my horse didn't go like that. It was just a really BIG canter, but with not a lot of power.

Anyhow, there's a teen at my barn who has been considering a Friesian cross for purchase. I told her mother that she should probably ride my horse to see if she likes the movement, because some people just hate it. She actually liked the trot, but LOVED the canter. Her mouth was literally hanging open and she got so excited, she forgot to ride it. Lol. Her mother said she is now enamored with the breed. My intention was to persuade her in another direction, but apparently she's completely sold now. So yea, you can ask people all day, but you honestly don't know what you like until you actually try it.

And lastly... I'm guess the OP is never returning to this thread for all the advice that was given??


----------



## danny67

Tihannah said:


> And lastly... I'm guess the OP is never returning to this thread for all the advice that was given??


Yup, we skerred her away. Hopefully. So many better options out there than this hyped-up inbred breed.


----------



## Tihannah

danny67 said:


> Yup, we skerred her away. Hopefully. So many better options out there than this hyped-up inbred breed.


Okay, that was unnecessary, but thank you for insulting those of us who love our horses. I'm sure there are many better options for you out there and glad there's not a one size fits all.


----------



## ChristineNJ

Very beautiful horses with a very large trot & canter. Many people train them for Dressage. There is one at my boarding barn and she is an Alpha Mare!


----------



## Avna

I think Friesians, once the glamour dust settles, will end up finding their niche, but it will probably be a pretty minor one. And I do agree about the inbreeding problems, they are not small.


----------



## NikkiG

*Final Comment on "Thinking about Purchasing a Friesian"*

I want to thank everyone who had replied to my questions regarding purchasing a Friesian. Everyone was very helpful and I have made my decision; I am going back to the breed that I know best the "American Quarter Horse".

Thank you again :gallop:


----------



## danny67

you are welcome.


----------



## avalon

*Friesian*

I own two friesian's and absolutely adore them. Like people, they both have different personalities but I can trust them both with my 7yo daughter. One of them is more like our family dog than a horse. She will follow us everywhere. I have found them to be very easy to care for. I have never had to shoe them, a simple trim is all they need. I don't need to feed them a lot as they put weight on easy. They are very hearty. My daughter often swaps her welsh pony for my friesian mare when we are doing ground work as my friesian treats my daughter with absolute care and love. The only negative I have found is they are not easy to sit to as they are high steppers and thus not a smooth gait so if you want an easy horse to sit to, don't buy a friesian but if you want a best friend and the challenge of learning to sit to a friesian's canter, then you will love this breed. I would not swap a friesian for any other breed. From my experience, a friesian is simply majestic.


----------



## Fimargue

Well, we don't shoe any horses. Even the Thoroughbreds can handle travelling on gravel roads and rocks barefoot- no problem as long as the trim is done correctly.


----------



## Avna

Fimargue said:


> Well, we don't shoe any horses. Even the Thoroughbreds can handle travelling on gravel roads and rocks barefoot- no problem as long as the trim is done correctly.


Not where I live. Some horses can, many horses can't. Shoes were invented thousands of years ago because horse hoofs are not designed to carry weight for long periods and distances. If there was a magic trim that would keep horses barefoot and sound in heavy work, I'm pretty sure it would have been discovered back when horses were the only tractors and the only cars.


----------



## Fimargue

@Avna - I don't mean to argue, but I simply do not support shoes and have seen them causing more harm than good. Horses I work with stay sound barefoot with a simple trim. Many of them weren't sound when they still had shoes on. We can have very extreme weather, going from having minus degrees during winter, having periods of drought during summer and lots of rain in autumnn. There is not one horse that can't be without shoes. 

Shoes bring more money to farriers, so why wouldn't they advocate them?


----------



## Dehda01

From a farrier(though no longer practicing full time due to a large surgery...) and Vet tech stand point... some horses require it for traction, pain relief or mechanical reasons. I preferred to keep horses barefoot whenever possible. But my CTR horses told me they preferred to be shod particularly with Newengland granite that we ride on 10-15+miles 4 days a week. We played with all of the booting options, lost all the expensive booting options and in the end plastics and steel still won for a few of my competitive horses for the spring and summer months. 

I tried. I truly did. I wanted to be the barefoot farrier But beautiful footed arabs wanted more protection because they wore their feet down so fast and because what we rode on. So I listened to them. 

i managed many laminitis and navicular horses barefoot, but sometimes they say ENOUGH- change my angles more... protect me more. And so you listen to what the rads and horse tells you. 

Demanding a horse be barefoot because you want it so isn't right.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Some horses need them, simple as that. Keeping a horse barefoot because it's what you want but not what the horse can handle is cruel and wrong.


----------



## Avna

My horse is tenderfooted without boots or shoes in front. Fact. I rode her barefoot until she told me she couldn't hack it. I listened to the horse, not the farrier, not some belief system: _the horse._. Her pasture mate is not even pasture sound without shoes all around. Fact. Her hoofs are shelly, her feet are flat, and her soles are paper thin--she was born that way (shame to her breeder!). Yes, she gets all kinds of supplements to support her hoof growth. 

I don't ever and I mean ever think there is only one way to do anything, that fits every horse every time, all over the world, any kind of work. I go with what is available that works the best for me and my horse right now, to the very best of my ability. I look at all the options and I don't rule any out. I don't do anything quite by anybody's rules, and that's always been true for me and most likely always will be. At the moment, I boot in the wet season and shoe in the dry season.


----------

